# NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?



## blackout24 (3. März 2014)

*NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*

Der neuste NVIDIA Linux Treiber hat eine Liste von neuer Hardware Unterstützung bekommen:



> Added support for the following GPUs:
> GeForce GTX 750 Ti
> GeForce GTX 750
> GeForce GTX 745
> GeForce GTX TITAN Black



Soweit ich weiß (und Google) gibt es keine GTX 745 nur ein GT 745M in Notebooks. Anscheinend scheint es sich um keinen Verschreiber zu handeln, da unter "Supported Products" die GTX 745 wieder aufgelistet ist als Desktop Grafikkarte.



> GeForce 700 Series:
> GeForce GTX TITAN Black, GeForce GTX TITAN, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, GeForce GTX 780, GeForce GTX 770, GeForce GTX 760, GeForce GTX 760 Ti (OEM), GeForce GTX 750 Ti, GeForce GTX 750, GeForce GTX 745
> 
> GeForce 700M Series (Notebooks):
> GeForce GTX 780M, GeForce GTX 770M, GeForce GTX 765M, GeForce GTX 760M, GeForce GT 755M, GeForce GT 750M, GeForce GT 745M, GeForce GT 740M, GeForce GT 735M, GeForce GT 730M, GeForce GT 720M, GeForce 710M



Quelle: NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver


----------



## baronvonvestholm (3. März 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*

gtx 745 wird eine oem version sein mit 1gb gddr5 grafikspeicher und weniger shader als die 750 schätz ich mal


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. März 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*

Der Name suggeriert eine Karte die ca. auf Augenhöhe meiner OCten HD6950 sein dürfte. Uninteressant. Bei der nächsten Generation wird wieder auf ne obere Mittelklasse aufgerüstet, das wars.


----------



## OdlG (4. März 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*

Vielleicht ein Rebrand der 645?

GeForce GTX 645 OEM-Grafikkarte mit Kepler Technologie | NVIDIA


----------



## BertB (4. März 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*

ich schätz auch OEM karte


----------



## XXTREME (7. März 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Der Name suggeriert eine Karte die ca. auf Augenhöhe meiner OCten HD6950 sein dürfte. Uninteressant. Bei der nächsten Generation wird wieder auf ne obere Mittelklasse aufgerüstet, das wars.


 
Wie kommst du denn auf so nen Quatsch  ?? Deine HD6950 rechnet die "pseudo" GTX745 in Grund und Boden .


----------



## Anna83 (7. März 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*

Jo wo doch selbst die 750TI Probleme mit der "ur"-alt HD6950 hat in Games . Andererseits ist die 750/TI sehr sparsam bei ihrer Leistung .


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (8. März 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*

Ich denke mal,dass soll vermutlich nur ne besonders Sparsame Office Karte werden.


----------



## TechBone (8. März 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*

die soll natürlich die GTX TITAN von DAMALS übertreffen.      ?(ich frage mich wie man diesen Smiley hinbekommt...-.-


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. März 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*

schätze auch mal, das wird ne oem-karte. da kommen dann die chips rauf, die für 750(ti) nicht taugen. 

@techbone: klein schreiben


----------



## TechBone (9. März 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*

danke, habs am ende doch noch hinbekommen


----------



## BxBender (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*

Die Karte ist aus dem Sack. Wird aktuell bei Media Markt in einem 600 Euro PC als leistungsstarke Grafikkarte beworben.
Nach nur 3 Untermenüs darf man dann überhaupt erst einmal sehen, was für eine Grafikkarte verbaut ist.

HP Pavilion 500-433NG Desktop PC

Es fällt sofort auf, dass die Karte dort in Verbindung der Onboard-Grafik aufgelistet steht.
Suggerierte das Kürzel 745 schon niedrige Leistungswerte einer Einsteigerkarte, so fühlt man sich sofort bestätigt.
Also nichts mit "leistungsstark", wie in der Werbung versprochen.
Schaut man dazu noch ein Benchmark ausm Netz an (direkter Treffer über Google), so kommt man auf gerade einmal schätzungsweise grobe 60% Leistung einer GeForce 660 Ti. Diese stellt aber eigentlich das Minimum für einen aktuellen Spielerechner dar, wenn man nicht viel Geld ausgeben kann und möchte.

Also Mädels: Finger weg von so einem Verarschungsangebot! Nicht kaufen. Weder die Grafikkarte, noch bei Media-Markt irgendwelche Hardware.


----------



## SparkMonkay (5. November 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*

Naja, wie wäre es mit der Ansicht auf die GPU:

-Man hat ein kleines Budget.
-Man hat keine Spiele, die diese GPU ans Limit treiben, bzw. nicht das Verlangen die Einstellungen in den Spielen so hoch zu stellen.
-Man will einen kleinen und sparsamen Rechner zusammenstellen, was mit dem "-" hier drüber zusammenhängt.

Wobei ich meine neue Mühle am Planen bin und da wahrscheinlich eine 750 (non ti) rein kommt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (5. November 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*



SparkMonkay schrieb:


> Naja, wie wäre es mit der Ansicht auf die GPU:
> 
> -Man hat ein kleines Budget.
> -Man hat keine Spiele, die diese GPU ans Limit treiben, bzw. nicht das Verlangen die Einstellungen in den Spielen so hoch zu stellen.
> ...


Die hat einen DDR-3 Speicherchip, dass geht gar nicht....
GeForce GTX 745 (OEM) | Specifications | GeForce


----------



## xHaru (5. November 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*



BxBender schrieb:


> Die Karte ist aus dem Sack. Wird aktuell bei Media Markt in einem 600 Euro PC als leistungsstarke Grafikkarte beworben.
> Nach nur 3 Untermenüs darf man dann überhaupt erst einmal sehen, was für eine Grafikkarte verbaut ist.
> 
> HP Pavilion 500-433NG Desktop PC
> ...


 
Da kriegt man ja bei Aldi was Besseres, leiche CPU, GTX 750 und 4 GB (Fragt mich nich warum  ) Ram, mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein, das für 500€..


----------



## Jan565 (5. November 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GTX 745 - Unangekündigte Grafikkarte in Entwicklung?*

Das ist meine 8 Jahre alte 8800GTS ja sogar noch schneller


----------

